# Do miracles really happen?



## sparkles83 (Jan 11, 2013)

As my signature says I have pcos and probably and short LP and my dh has azoospermia (a zero count at the latest SA) do people like theres much point in him trying to take sperm friendly supplements to try and get something or are we a lost cause?! thanks


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hiya sparkles. 

sounds like things are really difficult for you at the moment  i dont really have much experience with azoospermia as my dp hasnt yet got his SA done, but! i have heard from a few different people, that sperm friendly supplements and vitamins like wellman, have improved on sperm counts and quality. 

i would talk to your gp about it, or if your attending a fertility clinic talk to your specialist, but i personally would give it a shot, the way i try t look at things is every little helps and if att the end of the day it makes no difference at least you can say you gave it a go, instead of wondering ' should we have?!'

sorry i cant be much help but i do honestly believe everything is worth a shot at least once. 

good luck xxxx


----------



## sparkles83 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you for your reply  i hope it does make a difference, guess we will see. I just hate the thought of giving up but dont wantto give myself false hope...more research is needed lol x


----------



## armywife81 (Jan 8, 2013)

hello,i think ur dh should try the supplements,and i think you could try evening primrose for ur pcos and vitamin b6 for ur short lp.we were trying for 5 yrs  and nothing and then i started what i stated above with accupuncture and got bfp 3 months later.miracles dooo happen,pray,bellieve and have faith.


----------



## sparkles83 (Jan 11, 2013)

thanks armywife...congrats on your miracle bfp x


----------



## katie1989newport (Jan 21, 2013)

heya maca is meant to work wonders so that's maybe worth a try , both of you can take it for fertility problems


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Just wanted to add that YES miracles do happen - my hubby was diagnosed with Non Obstructive Azoospermia and we managed to get get pregnant once - but it did take us 8 years!  I also had a huge fibroid which had been blocking one tube and squishing the other and was initially blamed for our infertility! 

sadly the pregnancy wasn't meant to be and although we were utterly devastated, we were no longer prepared to be fobbed off - (hubby didn't get his diagnosis til well after the miscarriage!) - we were advised to have donor sperm during our icsi, but after hubby had been on the wellman for 9 months, hubby had a million swimmers.... and we were truly blessed.... hope you get your pot of gold at the end of the rainbow too ]Best wishes
Sheila


----------

